# "Only in my city"



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Is there anyting which can be found only in your city? Really only in your city!
Can you make such a statement?

For my city I can show this:

Istanbul


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

Only in L.A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXlO5taui2A


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

only in my small city of frederick do you find diseases that don't even exist anymore and houses that sit right next to where the diseases are being held


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

@MDguy:

How come? Mind to tell us more about that?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Only in Toronto you will find Christmas all year long. (Zanta!)


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Red double decker London buses, Black cabs, The Tube, and any of London's unique buildings are too obvious... So I give you:



















The taxi driver refuge

There's quite a few of these dotted around Central London; they're all of the same almost rustic design and all the same shade of green. Taxi drivers pull up alongside and drop in for a pee and a cup of tea.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

^^ Why has London stuck with those black cabs for so long? Is there a time on the horizon where they'll eventually get replaced? Is it just for heritage reasons? They don't seem like they are the most clean burning engines I've seen, at least that's what I recall... :cheers:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

LordChaos80 said:


> @MDguy:
> 
> How come? Mind to tell us more about that?



Well in Frederick, Maryland, we have reseach base called Fort Detrick. It has many disases that arn't anywhere else in the world than there. It was built long after the city was established. I'm not sure why they chose that location though. They built a large delpoement called clover hill that sits right up against the walls. They also have houses that are actually inside the base.I sort of live near it and my school is across the street from it so we practice drills in case of an emergancy. If that place were ever attacked or something were let out, thatwould be a disaster. my town only has 53,000 residents though.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess this to be found only in Wedel, a town directly west of Hamburg: the Ship Welcoming Station where ships entering or leaving the port of Hamburg are greeted by a ritual:


> Right in front of the bridge there is the platform with huge loudspeakers, from which the ships are greeted. From the cabin (next to the exit to the terrace of the Ferry Station Schulau) each incoming and outgoing ship is greeted with the help of a computer system. Over 150 national anthems in nearly all languages of the world are saved on a hard disk.
> 
> In the meantime the Hamburg flag on the mast, which is 40 metres high, is dropped automatically from the cabin in order to greet the incoming and outgoing ships (the sailor calls this the dipping of the flag) and the international signal for "Have a pleasant journey" is hoisted. The respective ships answers the greeting by also dipping its flag.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

MDguy said:


> Well in Frederick, Maryland, we have reseach base called Fort Detrick. It has many disases that arn't anywhere else in the world than there. It was built long after the city was established. I'm not sure why they chose that location though. They built a large delpoement called clover hill that sits right up against the walls. They also have houses that are actually inside the base.I sort of live near it and my school is across the street from it so we practice drills in case of an emergancy. If that place were ever attacked or something were let out, thatwould be a disaster. my town only has 53,000 residents though.


Uh... I see, thx. Hope that they will keep all that nasty stuff well within the walls. But still I wonder: Why don´t they build such a dangerous facility in a desert or some other wasteland?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to know that too. I have no clue


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*HK*


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Only in LA can you go skiing in the mountains in the middle of December and later that day go to the beach and lay out in the sun. You can also visit the desert as well if you so choose.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*'s Symphony of Lights, whereby many buildings in the skyline coordinate their neon and lasers to produce a light show every night (these are older photos).


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Joey313 said:


> Only in L.A
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXlO5taui2A


you'll see verywhere people playing basketball..


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Red double decker London buses, Black cabs, The Tube, and any of London's unique buildings are too obvious... So I give you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double decker buses exist in many cities and also black cabs.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Only in *Nairobi*:


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

sun&sun said:


> double decker buses exist in many cities and also black cabs.


What? Just like the iconic London ones??


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> *Hong Kong*'s Symphony of Lights, whereby many buildings in the skyline coordinate their neon and lasers to produce a light show every night (these are older photos).


Very true. HK is the *only* city with this kind of light show.

But later on, other cities will do the same thing? Most likely Singapore would do it next.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

sydney_lad said:


> What? Just like the iconic London ones??


The *red* double decker bus is unique to London, but the types of double decker buses that run in London can be found elsewhere around the world.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

those are called trust boxes in England, many sell seasonal vegetables , jams, seashells, books etc. You find them all over the countryside and in urban nooks and corners. I used one in St Ives, we had to post our money through the letterbox.

In China you get them too. There was one I saw which was in the mountains, which consisted of a hose connected to a river, and a big basket for the donations - the cars that high up used amended break fluid - pretty dangerous but the only alternative in poor regions and needed the water. It was great to see in such a poor area a big pan of just money sitting by the river.

I think its a refreshingly great idea for our world, and a reminder of what it was like before globalisation (read:capitalism).


----------



## shawarma (Nov 9, 2006)

another one:

Haifa:

Haifa's "Carmelit" is listed in the Guinness Book of Records as the world's shortest subway system. It runs on a 1.75 kilometer track and has 6 stops only.

(not surprising it is probably also the subway with least passangers and it was closed down for many years because it wasnt profitable enough)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> those are called trust boxes in England, many sell seasonal vegetables , jams, seashells, books etc. You find them all over the countryside and in urban nooks and corners. I used one in St Ives, we had to post our money through the letterbox.
> 
> I think its a refreshingly great idea for our world.


I think here it is just called Honour System stands. Farmers do it for selling veggies where their lane meets the highway. A lot of merchandise here is displayed outside the shop, and it is just up to the honour of the person to bring it into the store and pay for it. No one would ever notice if they just walked off with a book or a box of tomatoes. In the old days, newspaper boxes were all on the honour system before a mechanism to accept coins.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Justme said:


> Hmmm. Are you just assuming what you wrote above, or do you really believe it.
> 
> There are plenty of things to see in the deserts of Tenerife and those near Malaga & Granada. Including beautiful villages, towns and natural landscapes. Why would the desert near LA have more? Please explain what more your deserts have.
> 
> ...


This winter is cooler than the last winter, where we had an 85 degree Christmas. 

The thing that you are NOT getting is how the diverse natural landscape here ties into the culture, lifestyle, attitude, etc. better than other city does it. Los Angeles and all of Southern California for that matter, is known for its beach culture, more so than any of those cities you mentioned. San Diego mainly focuses in on the beach while LA has more of a balance between beach and mountain. We incorporate the beautiful mountains into the cityscape with places like Getty Center, Griffith Observatory, the multi-million dollar mansions tucked in the hills overlooking the LA Basin. As for the desert, Riverside is an actual *COUNTY* and *CITY*, not a village. Palm Springs in Riverside County is known for being a celebrity hideaway in the middle of the desert. Riverside County is very populated for being a desert. Santa Catalina Island is just 22 miles outside of the Port of Los Angeles. 

What I am stressing is that Los Angeles takes full advantage of its natural landscape and ties such a scene with a cityscape- a cityscape that is one of the most vibrant, important, influential, famous, global, hip, diverse centers of the world, home to 4.1 million people of various ethnicities and backgrounds. Add the fact that LA is easily accessible by Hawaii, Australia, Asia, Latin America, etc. and vice versa, LA has the best location of those cities you mentioned. Like I said, the culture, lifestyle, attitude of this city is reflected in its natural landscape. Multi-million dollar mansions, world class institutions, parks, etc. in the mountains. Beaches were people literally live on the sand. A desert getaway home to over 1.5 million people with places like Palm Springs and Joshua Tree National Park. All the while it's still incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Westsidelife said:


> This winter is cooler than the last winter, where we had an 85 degree Christmas.
> 
> The thing that you are NOT getting is how the diverse natural landscape here ties into the culture, lifestyle, attitude, etc. better than other city does it. Los Angeles and all of Southern California for that matter, is known for its beach culture, more so than any of those cities you mentioned. San Diego mainly focuses in on the beach while LA has more of a balance between beach and mountain. We incorporate the beautiful mountains into the cityscape with places like Getty Center, Griffith Observatory, the multi-million dollar mansions tucked in the hills overlooking the LA Basin. As for the desert, Riverside is an actual *COUNTY* and *CITY*, not a village. Palm Springs in Riverside County is known for being a celebrity hideaway in the middle of the desert. Riverside County is very populated for being a desert. Santa Catalina Island is just 22 miles outside of the Port of Los Angeles.
> 
> What I am stressing is that Los Angeles takes full advantage of its natural landscape and ties such a scene with a cityscape- a cityscape that is one of the most vibrant, important, influential, famous, global, hip, diverse centers of the world, home to 4.1 million people of various ethnicities and backgrounds. Add the fact that LA is easily accessible by Hawaii, Australia, Asia, Latin America, etc. and vice versa, LA has the best location of those cities you mentioned. Like I said, the culture, lifestyle, attitude of this city is reflected in its natural landscape. Multi-million dollar mansions, world class institutions, parks, etc. in the mountains. Beaches were people literally live on the sand. A desert getaway home to over 1.5 million people with places like Palm Springs and Joshua Tree National Park. All the while it's still incredibly beautiful.


Ok we get it, you like LA... But you haven't given us anything in the slightest bit unique


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

shawarma said:


> another one:
> 
> Haifa:
> 
> ...


I thought the Tünel in Istanbul is the shortest subway in the world?


----------



## SM247 (Dec 5, 2006)

Taller said:


> So far the weakest entries have been
> a) a harbour
> b) a beach


Which ones, pray tell?


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenos Aires: a red carpet on the sidewalk ...


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Ok we get it, you like LA... But you haven't given us anything in the slightest bit unique


You're joking right? Hollywood alone has such an impact on the world. To say that LA has nothing unique about it is just wrong, not to mention naive. hno:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Don't you mean Burbank? 


Personly I'd say LA does have unique places and sights, but not that many, especially not for a city it's size...


Listing beaches or city districs is fine, but ALL cities have districs that are unique and most/many also have beaches...


If I had to post a unique picture of LA I think Santa Monica Pier, La Brea tar pit or Mann's Chinese Theater would be on it...


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

^Paramount is located in Hollywood. Warner Brothers was founded in Hollywood. Twentieth Century Fox is located in Century City. In addition, the Academy Awards are held at the Kodak Theatre every year.

You seem rather ignorant of LA, despite you being here rather recently. You've got Bel-Air/Holmby Hills which is one of the wealthiest areas on the planet and is an older and grander version of Beverly Hills. 

Venice Beach - with its more artsy side.

Hollywood - entertainment capital of the world. 

Skid Row - highest concentration of homeless in the country. 

Pacific Palisades- a more refined version of Malibu.

Face it. LA is a diverse city in every sense of the word and nowhere else in this country is the socio-economic scene more extreme. That alone creates for a very multi-faceted city with people of different backgrounds and ethnicities, speaking many different languages which in turn creates a city with many distinct neighborhoods. I have lived in this city for all my life and I think I would know more about it than you. Add that to the fact that it has such diverse geographic landscape and you have one of the most unique cities in the world.

LA also has so much more than Hollywood. In addition to being a major hub of film, tv, and music, LA is also a hub for fashion, international trade, science, contemporary art, and music. Not to mention the internet began at UCLA. I'd say LA is definitely more than just a movie-making city. It has much more of an international profile and is definitely more cultured than most people make it out to be. I think that is the reason why you don't consider it 'unique' because you find it to be just Hollywood and a cultural wasteland, which is simply not true.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

SM247 said:


> Which ones, pray tell?


Pray read the thread and you will see!  Sydney Harbour for example. 
A harbour is not unique to one city. Note the title is "only in my city".


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Westsidelife said:


> You're joking right? Hollywood alone has such an impact on the world. To say that LA has nothing unique about it is just wrong, not to mention naive. hno:


Jesus! I think you're missing the point of this thread entirely. I didn't say LA has nothing unique about it... Any place on Earth could give reasons why its unique... Paris: Louvre, Eiffel Tower... London: Tower Bridge, Houses of Parliament (etc etc etc).

What does LA have that nowhere on Earth has... that's what the thread is asking. Hollywood is unique to LA, but that's a no-brainer... I could equally say Pinewood Studios for London... The fact is many cities have film industries, beaches, nearby ski resorts, diversity and all of the other 'reasons' you've given for LA.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is actually not that bad an idea. Hollywood is unique in the world, especially historically.
I interpret the thread to be about more than just buildings. In a similar vein, I would say Las
Vegas is somewhat unique, too.....not completely so, but over the top.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Taller said:


> It is actually not that bad an idea. Hollywood is unique in the world, especially historically.
> I interpret the thread to be about more than just buildings. In a similar vein, I would say Las
> Vegas is somewhat unique, too.....not completely so, but over the top.


I'd say Hollywood is by far LA's biggest claim to some 'uniqueness', as all of the other claims like beaches, landscapes, 'diversity' etc are obviously not unique features. That being said, LA isn't the only city in the world to have a film industry, it just happens to contain the largest and most influential.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> You seem rather ignorant of LA, despite you being here rather recently. You've got Bel-Air/Holmby Hills which is one of the wealthiest areas on the planet and is an older and grander version of Beverly Hills.
> 
> Venice Beach - with its more artsy side.
> 
> ...


Again I'd like to point out these are all districts... ALL districs all over the world are unique... my hood, your hood,everybodies hood is unique... what this thread is about is what there's in the city that's unique - icons if you will - as in things you can take pictures of, go into, commute in and so on...


LA does have a lot to offer, but compared to it's size it's a little disapointing...

As was mentioned it's surrounded by places to go ( Beaches, mountains, Vegas, deserts and so on.. ) but what about in the town?

IMO you should be listing iconic things in the line of Santa Monica Pier, La Brea tar pit and Mann's Chinese Theater as I've said before...

Nothing's unique in having studios or Corporate HQ's - every bigger city has that...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I wouldn't list Hollywood in this thread for LA, as there are some more cities in the world known for their movie industry. But maybe you can list the Hollywood Sign here. I don't know any other place with such big letters.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

DiggerD21 said:


> I wouldn't list Hollywood in this thread for LA, as there are some more cities in the world known for their movie industry. But maybe you can list the Hollywood Sign here. I don't know any other place with such big letters.


I think the 'Hollywood' sign is much more what this thread is getting at, that is unique. Its actually been quite a challenge... The only thing I've been able to come up with for London so far are the green cottage-like Taxi driver refuges. I'd have said the Post Office Railway too, but its closed down 

That must have been unique: a tiny Tube railway too small for humans spanning the entire centre of London transporting parcels and letters between various sorting offices.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Birmingham is home to the world's first electroplated statue.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

For LA, it would be the Rose Parade in my opinion. im not aware of another parade that exclusively uses mostly flowers for decorations.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Absolutely stunning. I take it the mountains would have to be higher in elevation than Grouse or Cypress in Vancouver to have snow at that far south a latitude.
> 
> Too bad Beirut has to be in such a hotspot for religious conflict. I just hope Israel doesn't level it and reduce it to ruins again anytime soon.


The elevation of the mountain I was talking about is around 2500 meters, they are doing a new 1.5 billion dollar resort up there, it's called Mount Sannine Zenith, the view is just spectucular. The highest peak in Lebanon is I believe around 3200m which also boast an amazing view. And no worries, Beirut looks fine after the recent war, the new downtown and all the highrise are still up and running and they are looking great. Oh one thing i forgot to add, you can also see history up there lol, believe it or not, there's ancient ruin but not a lot is known about them. Theres also the natural bridge that was formed by itself.

View of Beirut


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

svs said:


> ....


Personally I love LA and all it's uniqueness and those photos are great to see so thanks for showing us but perhaps some of them belong in a LA thread as they don't pertain to what the thread title is implying. 

I was just pointing out what some of us saw as certain things, not all, that although unique to LA, are not unique to other cities as similar things can be found there. 

I think this is really a question of how message boards can be shit for communicating because people read things differently. Common sense and moderation is thrown out the door. So maybe the thread starter can varify what exactly this thread is about, again. 

Anyway, post whatever you want I can give a toss at this point.

Cheers

OG


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Each year again. The original New Years Concert of Vienna. Broadcasted to 44 countries with an estimated audience of one billion people.

In two days again.











Then we have the original Viennese Opera Ball, copied but never reached:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

sun&sun said:


> Is there anyting which can be found only in your city? Really only in your city!
> Can you make such a statement?


*ONLY IN CARACAS YOU CAN SEE MACAWS FLYING OVER THE CITY, LIKE DOVES!!!* :yes:


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

svs said:


> The individual ethnic communities may not be all that "unique" individually, but in totallity, I believe LA has the greatest concentration of non-European communities in the world, generally living together, in a spirit of community, and I believe that is unique and maybe I should have emphasized the point.


Sorry my friend, but you are wrong. LA may have ONE of the highest concentrations of non-European communities in the world, but you are forgetting cities such as New York and London, perhaps even Paris as well.

I can't speak for New York and Paris, but I can tell you that there are a huge number of Asian people living in London, Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi and Chinese amongst others. There are also many communities from the Caribbean and a large number from Africa, including a very large South African community. There is a MASSIVE Australian community, A significant number from the USA and Canada and growing numbers of South Americans. There are also a significant amount of people from the Middle East..........and that excludes the huge number of people who come here from Europe, the French, the Germans, the Irish, the Italians, the Russians..........It is said that more than 300 different languages are spoken in London. I would also say that there is generally a great sense of community here amongst the many different communities. Many people consider themselves Londoners, no matter what colour they are or the country they may have been born in and the vast majority of people socialise with those from other communities, in fact many of my best friends are from Asian communities (I'm a white Englishman by the way!) and my half Pakistani / half Palestinian friend recently married a white English girl! We still have some racial problems in this city, but show me a city that doesn't!

Anyway, my point is while I agree that LA is an extremely multi-cultural city and that there is a great sense of community between the different communities, I wouldn't say that it is unique in this regard.

I'm actually going to be a bit cheeky here, I'm going to suggest that there are almost certainly more languages spoken in London than there are in LA, the reason being that many of the "non-European" communities in LA are hispanic and would therefore speak Spanish as a first language!


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

*General*

Hey guys...

I don't know about you but I think SVS has turned this thread into a competition of whose city is better as opposed to a celebration of the uniqueness of our cities, which is what the OP meant for it to be.

Every city is special in its own way, and there are certain qualities that are definitely specific to certain cities, which is what the OP wanted people to share. Looking at SVS' pictures, I can see Los Angeles looks like a fantastic, diverse city, but now I don't even have to visit it.

I don't disagree with SVS that Los Angeles is a unique city, however I do disagree with the non-European statement. I research demographics and can tell you for a fact that my hometown of Toronto has a higher percentage of non-European immigrants for its population. Granted, I am talking about per capita, not sheer amount.

And, what SVS fails to realize, like some have said, is many cities have these "unique" qualities that SVS thinks pertain only to LA. For example, Toronto has six chinatowns, two koreatowns, five little indias, a little saigon, and a Thai town, all of which you mentioned. I know for a fact that Toronto is not the only city with these things, but just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Me again...*

Just want to say I couldn't agree more with Snowyboy


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

zachus22 said:


> Just want to say I couldn't agree more with Snowyboy


Thanks Zachus! Toronto is another example of a truly multi-cultural city.

SVS, just to let you know that my post wasnt a personal attack on you or LA. Just wanted to get my point across, ok?!


----------



## premier (Dec 28, 2005)

whatever... said:


> Only in Vilnius you'll find a monument of Frank Zappa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: That is so funny, and their coinstitution is great too "A dog has a right to be a dog" :lol: 

Vilnius seems to be a cute city, Id love to visit it someday.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> Not exactly the same now are they?


i was being soo sarcastic with the last line
idk why i have it in for u
but i do


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Dominican2dacore said:


> Maybe you mean South America? If Im not mistaking, the largest bull arena in the world is in Mexico City.


Sorry South America.


----------



## eweezerinc (Jul 24, 2005)

612Buddha said:


> Thatchio: Minneapolis is a great city but I have to disagree with your selection(s).
> 
> This is the quintessential Minneapolis landmark that no other city has:
> 
> ...


:lol:

ONLY IN LOUISVILLE:



















All the great buildings of Louisville:



















And soon, the world's largest game of tetris!











What a collection of cohesive towers! :crazy:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

city of dawson creek bc canada has the claim of Mile of the Alaska Highway - no other city can claim that one










Duncan, BC has the worlds largest hockey stick


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Sorry my friend, but you are wrong. LA may have ONE of the highest concentrations of non-European communities in the world, but you are forgetting cities such as New York and London, perhaps even Paris as well.
> 
> I can't speak for New York and Paris, but I can tell you that there are a huge number of Asian people living in London, Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi and Chinese amongst others. There are also many communities from the Caribbean and a large number from Africa, including a very large South African community. There is a MASSIVE Australian community, A significant number from the USA and Canada and growing numbers of South Americans. There are also a significant amount of people from the Middle East..........and that excludes the huge number of people who come here from Europe, the French, the Germans, the Irish, the Italians, the Russians..........It is said that more than 300 different languages are spoken in London. I would also say that there is generally a great sense of community here amongst the many different communities. Many people consider themselves Londoners, no matter what colour they are or the country they may have been born in and the vast majority of people socialise with those from other communities, in fact many of my best friends are from Asian communities (I'm a white Englishman by the way!) and my half Pakistani / half Palestinian friend recently married a white English girl! We still have some racial problems in this city, but show me a city that doesn't!
> 
> ...


I have spent a fair time in London and all the other cities you have mentioned, and still hold LA's multicultural community to be a little more extensive then London's and certainly Paris. Toronto may give us a run for our money, but I haven't been there to check it out.

Mexico is quite a diverse place in and of itself and we do have speakers of Nahua and other native American languages living in town. Did I mention that LA has more NAtive Americans living here than any other city? I have had employees who speak Papago, Cherokee, Quechua, etc. We also have a lot of PAcific Islanders here which means native Hawaiian, Samoan, Fijian, etc.
Did I mention we have the largest Phillipino community in the US? They speak a lot of languages other than Tagalog.

I know London has a very large south Asian community which probably contributes a great bit to the 300 total but so do we. We have the largest Cambodian community in the US and a great variety of Southeast asians.

As for the middle east, we have the requisite populations of Arabs, Isrealis, Copts, Assyrians, Turks, and the biggest Armenian community outside of Armenia.

In addition to Russians, we have Ukrainians, Serbs, Hungarians, Rumanians, and all varieties of Eastern Europeans. During WWII LA was said to be the intellectual capital of Eastern Europe due to the large numbers of Refugees that sought shelter here. (Thomas Mann, Bertold Brecht, Arnold Schoenberg. etc.)

Our Carribean community is somewhat smaller than London's but still here. I have worked with folks from Barbados, Belize, Jamaica, and many of the smaller islands here. I would be somewhat cheeky myself and suggest that most of the Carribean Islanders don't add to the total because they speak English!

There are lots of Africans here especially Ethiopians who speak a variety of Languages Geez, Amharic, etc. and a lot of South Africans. I know when one of my daughters graduated from Santa Monica Public High School, it was mentioned that the student body spoke something like two hundred languages and this is in a fairly upper middle class suburb, with less than 100,000 inhabitants. By the time you get to the full 14 million in the metro area, I suspect we can match your three hundred and raise you some. And if you throw in the obscure languages spoken your London's well known scholars, we will match you with ours at UCLA, USC, Claremont colleges, Cal Tech, etc.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

eweezerinc said:


> :lol:
> 
> ONLY IN LOUISVILLE:


That giant teapot and cup is very cool. I never knew about that one.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

zachus22 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I don't know about you but I think SVS has turned this thread into a competition of whose city is better as opposed to a celebration of the uniqueness of our cities, which is what the OP meant for it to be.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to turn this into a competition, I was just celebrating and trying to share my city with you. I am completely aware of the cosmopolitan nature of Toronto, and if Toronto has a higher percentage of citizens of non-European descent, that would come as a surprize to me because our city is about 50% hispanic (Mexican, Central and South American alone) That's about two million people not counting the suburbs or the Asians, Pacific Islanders, Africans, Carribean Islanders, Middle easterners, etc. But even if Toronto has a higher percentage, I am sure we have more because our city and Urban area is so much larger.

I won't count up who has the most Chinatowns because ours tend to spill into each other and I really wasn't trying to get into a competition. Most people who vist LA are unfamiliar with our multicultural centers because most of them are off the usual tourist trail. But by the way, off the top of my head I can count off 8 Chinatowns and I am sure I am leaving out a few.

I have taken the hint and moved my celebration of LA to the Los Angeles forum. I am still posting and if everything I show is not absolutely unique, its a better overview of the the atttractions and oddities of Los Angeles then you usually get. You are welcome to browse. I have learned a lot bout Toronto by browsing the Toronto forum.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

eweezerinc said:


> :lol:
> 
> ONLY IN LOUISVILLE:


Ha! I see your coffee pot and raise you another. Here's the big pot from Winston-Salem, NC. It was erected in 1860 to advertise a tinsmith's shop, and now it sits in a little park, a city landmark. On its stand, it's about 12 feet tall, and 16 feet around. If filled, it would hold 740 gallons of coffee.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

*Istanbul*


The only city in the world located on two continents is Istanbul











Istanbul has been the capital of three great empires, -Roman, Byzantine and Ottoman for more than 2000 years










Istanbul's Robert College (established in 1863), is the oldest American school outside the United States.










Suleyman the Magnificent (the famous Ottoman Sultan) was a poet who wrote over 3000 poems, some of them criticizing the greed of mankind










Istanbul has a 540-year-old covered shopping mall of 64 streets, 4000 shops, 22 entrances and 25,000 workers, -the famous Grand Bazaar










Hazenfer Ahmed Celebi was the first man who flew a significant distance using wings across the Bosphorus


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My city Cardiff (one of the 4 capitals of UK) has the Largest arts prize in the world (bigger than Turner prize) Artes Mundi, which is held in our National Museum










The first million pound cheque was signed in the Coal exchange (Cardiff was once the worlds largest coal exporting port)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

svs said:


> I have spent a fair time in London and all the other cities you have mentioned, and still hold LA's multicultural community to be a little more extensive then London's and certainly Paris. Toronto may give us a run for our money, but I haven't been there to check it out.
> 
> Mexico is quite a diverse place in and of itself and we do have speakers of Nahua and other native American languages living in town. Did I mention that LA has more NAtive Americans living here than any other city? I have had employees who speak Papago, Cherokee, Quechua, etc. We also have a lot of PAcific Islanders here which means native Hawaiian, Samoan, Fijian, etc.
> Did I mention we have the largest Phillipino community in the US? They speak a lot of languages other than Tagalog.
> ...


Londoners speak over 350 languages - but not as you infer because they come mostly from the Indian subcontinent. It truly is a global city - currently getting more asylum seekers than any other country, plus the huge influx from the European Union, plus all the thousands of illegals, its impossible to count the real stats. Even in long established communities the count is impossible- the Irish range from estimates at 90,000 to 250,000, the French from 60,000 to 200,000, the Chinese from 80,000 to 200,000. For the newer communities that is even worse, for the Greek speakers, up to 190,000 in the Nineties, the Poles its anything up to 500,000 within the last four years. There are 85 major ethnic communities here, its also said every country in the world is represented too by smaller communities.

London really is a 'world in one city' as the moniker goes, dont think its just the traditional postwar waves of Indians and Caribbeans that make up the ethnic communites - the biggest influx was recently from Africa, with huge waves of migrants from all over the continent and set to become Londons biggest minority - but even that has been eclipsed by the EU and notably, unrecorded EU expansion (a very grey area as EU citizens are free to travel and live almost anywhere within the EU). What the experts didnt figure was the totally unexpected mass migration from Latin America too, the one region that wasnt traditionally represented before and now looks set to join, perhaps win the race.

I think London beats LA in terms of African, European, South American, Middle Eastern, South Asian, Caribbean and Australasian representation, but LA beats London on East Asian, SE Asian and Central American communities- not to say that Londons East Asian, SE Asian, and Central American minorities arent huge either.

What is great about London isnt just the numebrs but the huge amount of mixing, despite 55 percent of the current generation not having English as their first language, there isnt a single residential ghetto in London, black or white, rich or poor. The highest stat is Chalvey in Slough which is 70 percent South Asian - and even then its made up of totally seperate communities of Hindu Indians, Sikhs, and Muslim Pakistanis. The rich live cheek by jowl with the poor and the rates of intermarriage are the highest in the West. There is alot less of the politics and historical hangover to deal with (yes, even depite Empire) too, considering in medieval times one third of Londoners were foreign born - a stat not reached again until modern times - that there were 3000 Indians already living in London by the first time an Englishman set foot in India, that 20,000 Blacks lived in the city by the 1500s. As with all these waves of migrants over the millennia, London has absorbed them via intermarriage. There was a programme recently on the DNA testing on any given native, WASP Brit - the results showing that they we are in fact a pretty motley crew with ancestors from all over the world - Africa, Middle East, and East Asia most predominant.

Anyway, sorry to go on a bit, but the city's moniker as the worlds most international really isnt just about numbers, but how the people mix too. To the acclaim of both native and foreign communities, the people have managed to fend off the divisions put up by racist 'multicultural' govt policies of the past, yet without the loss of identity demanded by a 'melting pot' policy supported by the media.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

svs said:


> I wasn't trying to turn this into a competition, I was just celebrating and trying to share my city with you. I am completely aware of the cosmopolitan nature of Toronto, and if Toronto has a higher percentage of citizens of non-European descent, that would come as a surprize to me because our city is about 50% hispanic (Mexican, Central and South American alone) That's about two million people not counting the suburbs or the Asians, Pacific Islanders, Africans, Carribean Islanders, Middle easterners, etc. But even if Toronto has a higher percentage, I am sure we have more because our city and Urban area is so much larger.


IMO, diversity is NOT the function of visible minorities as a percentage of the total population, nor is it even measurable in numbers. Rather, diversity and is an experience and multiculturalism is the attitude that fosters that experience. The fact that there is no overwhelming majority group in Toronto, that the many ethnic groups are present throughout the metro, and the fact that Toronto is not so large that some of these groups get "lost in the mix", is the reason why I think Toronto is unique as the world's most diverse city. Granted NYC, London and LA have many ethnic groups living within their metros, they are just so large as cities and segregated moreso than Toronto that it takes away from their diversity. I mean, can anyone else in this forum say they:

- met people in their city through their school, church, work, etc. who were born in China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, the Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Laos, Vietnam, Brunei, Australia, Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE, Jordan, Syria, Bahrain, Kuwait, Egypt, Sudan, Somalia, Kenya, Nigeria, Ghana, Ethiopia, Zimbabwe, Tanzania, South Africa, the UK, France, Turkey, Switzerland, Germany, Poland, Sweden, Russia, Yugoslavia, Greece, Macedonia, the Netherlands, Romania, Albania, Portugal, Cuba, Jamaica, Antigua, Barbados, Trinidad and Tobago, St. Lucia, Greneda, Guyana, Venezuela, Columbia, Brazil, Chile and the US?

- met people in their city through their school, church, work, etc. who's parents come from Dominica, the Dominican Republic, Peru, Guatemala, Bangladesh, Mauritius, Czech Republic, Malta, Ireland, Italy and Denmark? (on top of the countries previously mentioned)

- met people in their city through their school, church, work, etc. who's going out with someone from Thailand and Argentina? (on top of the countries previously mentioned) 

I can 

Of course, I could go into the food, languages, dress and entertainment I've been exposed to, but instead, I'll invite everyone to come up and experience for yourself. 

wrt the topic: only in Toronto can you say you live in a city who's name foretold its future (hint: look up the meaning of "Toronto")


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Booyashako said:


> I mean, can anyone else in this forum say they:
> 
> - met people in their city through their school, church, work, etc. who were born in China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, the Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Laos, Vietnam, Brunei, Australia, Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE, Jordan, Syria, Bahrain, Kuwait, Egypt, Sudan, Somalia, Kenya, Nigeria, Ghana, Ethiopia, Zimbabwe, Tanzania, South Africa, the UK, France, Turkey, Switzerland, Germany, Poland, Sweden, Russia, Yugoslavia, Greece, Macedonia, the Netherlands, Romania, Albania, Portugal, Cuba, Jamaica, Antigua, Barbados, Trinidad and Tobago, St. Lucia, Greneda, Guyana, Venezuela, Columbia, Brazil, Chile and the US?
> 
> ...


I live in the city of Santa Monica right next to Los Angeles, I can honestly say I have met and worked with people born in Canada, New Zealand, England, Scotland, Ireland, Spain, Catalonia, Italy, France, Germany, Czech republic, Holland, Denmark, Sweden, Poland, Hungary, Ukraine, Russia, Khazakastan, Uzbeckistan, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Belarus, Greece, Bosnia, Croatia, Serbia, Turkey, Morrocco, Egypt, Lebanon, Armenia, Rumania, Iraq, Iran, Israel, Palestine, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Yemen, Afganistan, Pakistan, India, Sri Lanka, Bengla Desh, Bhutan, Thailand, Indonesia, Australia, China, Taiwan, Japan, Korea, Vietnam, Cambodia, Mexico, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Honduras, Salvador, Panama, Belize, Bolivia, Venezuela, Argentina, Brazil, Guatamala, Peru, Equador, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Jamaica, Trinidad, Barbados, Fiji, Phillippines, Haiti, Dominican Republic, South Africa, Ethiopia, Uganda, Nigeria, Columbia, Samoa, and Eritrea. How's that? Since I don't routinely go around asking everyone "Where were you born?" I am sure this list could be expanded if I was nosier.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this is cool!

Ok a Londoners list:

people I currently work with in Windsor Castle - my dept has about 100 people:
China, France, USA, Canada, Italy, Slovakia, Romania, Poland, Mexico, Japan/USA, Nigeria, Ghana, Pakistan, Kashmir, India, Hong Kong, Belgium, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, South Africa, Turkey, northern Cyprus, Greece, Australia, Finland/China, Hungary, Malaysia, Kenya, Spain, Brazil, Jamaica, Trinidad & Tobago, Ireland, Portugal, Costa Rica.

To include my friends and aquaintances Id add Thailand, Sri Lanka, Vietnam, Tibet, Korea, Nepal, Kazakhstan, Russia, Norway, Egypt, Israel, Cyprus (southern), Czech Republic, Barbados, El Salvador, Colombia, Algeria, Philippines, Estonia, Singapore, New Zealand, Bangladesh, Taiwan.

In my previous jobs the list would be far bigger obviously, to include people outside my job that I get into conversation with it would go on and on and on... for instance almost every Londoner will know or gotten into conversation with an Albanian, Pole, Iraqi, Brazilian, Nigerian, Chinese or Somali, at some point these are the biggest new minorities and their members can be found across the board in the service industries.

Anyway, those are people i know^


However as I meet tourists as a job - up to 6000 a day in summer - and do have to ask where they come from I suppose I get to cheat ultimately! So far in my work Ive met people from every country in the world except some Pacific island ones and some African ones- Guinea, CAR, Guinea Bissau, Chad, Niger and Djibouti still to tick off. I met my first Bhutanese, Togoan and Inuit in this country last year, my first Curacaoan last week. The only other country I havent yet met someone from is Montenegro, but thats only coz the country was created this year, the worlds newest.


On a completely different note, Ive found the prettiest are Iranians, Brazilians, Italians, Turkmenistani, Belgians, Eritreans, Somalians, East Nepalese (the ********* ethnicities), Argentinians, Puerto Ricans and Romanians.

^if you ever go to Bhutan though...


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

...As I'm sure my list could be expanded if I wasn't so young, introverted and asked every single person I've met as well 

As a gathering place for Angelinos and tourists I'd expect it to be diverse, but for the same reason, from personal experience, I found central London to be more diverse than Santa Monica. My experience comes from an AVERAGE neighbourhood in a suburb outside of Toronto (no beaches or touristy piers, nothing larger than a strip mall within walking distance...). A better comparison would be West Covina, where I've spent the most time when down in California. Granted it comprises of mostly visible minorities, they are evidently dominated by Mexicans...and to a much lesser extent, Filipinos. I've lived in my neighbourhood for 5 years and I couldn't tell you for certain which is the dominant ethnic group, and the same would be the case for most average neighbourhoods in the GTA (including my previous neighbourhood even further away from Toronto city).


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> this is cool!
> 
> Ok a Londoners list:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have an extremely cool job. I've been to Windsor myself and I believe you when you say you get to meet folks from all over the world. I'm in the health industry, not the tourist industry, but we have a pretty cosmopolitan working crew as you can imagine. I do some teaching at one of our major universities and the students are also from all over. 

So tell me, what is Queen Elizabeth really like??????


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Booyashako said:


> ...As I'm sure my list could be expanded if I wasn't so young, introverted and asked every single person I've met as well
> 
> As a gathering place for Angelinos and tourists I'd expect it to be diverse, but for the same reason, from personal experience, I found central London to be more diverse than Santa Monica. My experience comes from an AVERAGE neighbourhood in a suburb outside of Toronto (no beaches or touristy piers, nothing larger than a strip mall within walking distance...). A better comparison would be West Covina, where I've spent the most time when down in California. Granted it comprises of mostly visible minorities, they are evidently dominated by Mexicans...and to a much lesser extent, Filipinos. I've lived in my neighbourhood for 5 years and I couldn't tell you for certain which is the dominant ethnic group, and the same would be the case for most average neighbourhoods in the GTA (including my previous neighbourhood even further away from Toronto city).


Sorry, we all live where we live. For whatever its worth I am on the far east side of Santa Monica as far from the beach as you can get and still be in the city. My next door neighbors were born in Japan, until last year, the neighbor on the other side was from Greece, across the street from Latvia, there are several families from China on the Block, my partner is from Winnipeg, my administrative director's origins are from Fiji by way of Bangla Desh, etc. etc. I don't work in the tourism industry but rather in health. 

I am not trying to make this into a contest, I just posted some of the neighborhoods and other things I felt were somewhat unique to LA. 

I never attacked London, or Toronto, or NYC. It sounds like you have spent a lot more time in West Covina than I have, but surely you noticed the enormous Asian presence in the San Gabriel Valley just a short ways from West Covina.

I could say that from my experience Toronto doesn't have anywhere near the diversity of LA, NYC, London, but that would certainly be unfair because I haven't been to Toronto for more than twenty years and I am sure it has changed. My experience is that LA more than holds its own with the other cities, but that is my experience.

Can't we just drop the competition and recognize that LA, Toronto, London, and New York as well as a lot of other cities are extremely diverse places where you can meet folks from all over the world?


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^Of course...I guess it should probably be an "only in Toronto, LA, NYC and London" thing, just to stay relevent to the topic .

Yes I did notice many asians outside of West Covina within the SGV, mostly when we went for Chinese food (typical lol). 

Not for competition or anything, just a little sharing, my next door neighbours on the left are from India, my next door neighbour on the right are from Vietnam, my back door neighbours are from the Philippines, my friend who lives closest to me is from Hong Kong and since I don't talk to my other neighbours I couldn't say which country they came from, but rather none of homeowners are Canadian or even born in Canada (the only Caucasian on my street I think is italian, I heard them speaking once). Also, my parents are immigrants too. 

Anyways...

...only in Toronto can you find Zanta:


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

And only in LA can you find Thai Elvis!!!!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The town Reit im Winkl (in Bavaria) has him: Takeo Ischi, the "jodeling japanese"









He had some hits in alpine folklore music.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

svs said:


> And only in LA can you find Thai Elvis!!!!


...outside of Thailand.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

svs said:


> Sounds like you have an extremely cool job. I've been to Windsor myself and I believe you when you say you get to meet folks from all over the world. I'm in the health industry, not the tourist industry, but we have a pretty cosmopolitan working crew as you can imagine. I do some teaching at one of our major universities and the students are also from all over.
> 
> So tell me, what is Queen Elizabeth really like??????


Very small. You got to be careful you dont headbutt her when you bow.

Anyway...a little shy but a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Nutterbug said:


> ...outside of Thailand.


Actually, Thai Elvis is pretty much an LA(East Hollywood) phenomenon though I suspect there must be a few Elvis impersonaters in Thailand.
But does Thailand or anywhere else have El Vez!!!!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

We got a Chinese Elvis in London, he won the national championships a few years running, through sheer enthusiasm.

El Vez tho' looks like hes on another level! dig the throne...


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> Very small. You got to be careful you dont headbutt her when you bow.
> 
> Anyway...a little shy but a wicked sense of humour.


I almost saw the queen when I went to Windsor Castle. She was just leaving. That would've been cool to have seen our queen .
Some of the other guys I was with managed to see her though before she stepped into the vehicle. I should've kept up with the rest of the group.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Very small. You got to be careful you dont headbutt her when you bow.


Is that a Mr. Bean reference?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

im not at liberty to say, Id lose the job and get sued by the state .


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

LJUBLJANA (Slovenia) - the biggest business, shopping, recreative-amusement and cultural center in EUROPE (BTC City)

Area: around 400,000 sqm (almost the size of Vatican)










_http://www.btc.si/images/galerija/tm28_

in general - http://www.btc-city.com/
the company - http://www.btc.si/
brief in English - http://www.btc.si/images/promocija/tm222.pdf
Citypark - http://www.citypark.si/
a few photos - http://www.btc.si/032.php


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> im not at liberty to say, Id lose the job and get sued by the state .


For making a Mr. Bean reference? :?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

for writing about queeny in the public realm. Its in my contract so dont fuckin tell anyone or they shoot me


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

svs said:


> Actually, Thai Elvis is pretty much an LA(East Hollywood) phenomenon though I suspect there must be a few Elvis impersonaters in Thailand.
> But does Thailand or anywhere else have El Vez!!!!!


:lol: hahahahaa

where is he from!?! and where does he perform!?! :lol:


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

tennisguyinHtown said:


> :lol: hahahahaa
> 
> where is he from!?! and where does he perform!?! :lol:


El Vez is quite real, he has been aroung probably for twenty years now and has gone national. He is originally a guy from LA named Robert Lopez. You can read more here. http://www.rockabillyhall.com/ElVez.html

He has a web site that gives concert dates. http://www.elvez.net/ I hope this helps.


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

MANILA, PHILIPPINES



DoggMann said:


> ^^
> *.... Philippines Kilometer Zero: Rizal Monument *


----------



## Ese del 69 (Jan 13, 2007)

Institut Lumière - *Lyon* -France








This small and discrete building is in fact the Cinematographe memorial museum.
It is in there that in 1895 the Lumières brothers invented the cinema. :banana:

Only in Lyon also are the headquarters of INTERPOL, the international police:


----------



## leonwin (Jan 6, 2007)

很美的城市。。


----------



## Ese del 69 (Jan 13, 2007)

leonwin said:


> 很美的城市。。


Do you mean beautiful castle city? Sorry I can't read Chinese (I read Japanese though), so please write in English in the international forum  !


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't Kid yourselves..Toronto is the most multicultural city in the world. Even though London, L.A and New York are bigger, it doesn't mean they're more diverse, get it through your fkn heads.

42.8% of the city's residents belong to a visible minority group and visible minorities are projected to comprise a majority in Toronto by 2017.This diversity is reflected in Toronto's ethnic neighbourhoods which include Little Italy, Little Jamaica, Little India, Chinatown, Koreatown, Malta Village, Greektown, Portugal Village, Corso Italia, Kensington Market, Little Mogadishu.

Toronto has the second-highest percentage of foreign-born population among world cities, after Miami, Florida. While Miami's foreign-born population consists mostly of Cubans and other Latin Americans, no single nationality or culture dominates Toronto's immigrant population.

TORONTO'S 911 EMERGENCY SERVICES ARE EQUIPPED TO RESPOND IN OVER 150 LANGUAGES FOR GOD SAKES!!

Toronto IS the most multicultural city in the world.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

ale26 said:


> Toronto IS the most multicultural city in the world.


Didn't say that's it is not a City Vs City 
No cities are the most multicultural in the world.
London Los Angeles New York Paris Toronto and many other cities anywhere in the world are multicultural.
No one of all cities in the world the can pretend be the most cultural cities in the world.
No statistic in many places.

Toronto is multicultural no more no less.



ale26 said:


> TORONTO'S 911 EMERGENCY SERVICES ARE EQUIPPED TO RESPOND IN OVER 150 LANGUAGES.


This is the only sentence of your message that you can write in this thread.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

And like who the hell are you telling me which line I could use in this thread. And sorry buddy, but statistics tell us which city is the most multicultural and there is such a thing as most multicultural but your ignorance blinds you.

P.S. You think you know everything, yet your way, way off.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^We just got off this debate...let's get back to the topic.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

only in NYC will you find a Macdonald's almost every 3 blocks..


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Last night...Leafs vs Habs.

Where ya going to get that anywhere else. (ok..,Montreal I guess).





KGB


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Ale26, it is senseless to state in this thread that a city is the best, has the most, the least of something. Because in rankings there is usually only one city at the top (but not always undisputedly). For Toronto it means: Even if it is the most multicultural city in the world, it isn't the only multicultural city you can find. 
The fact you stated about Toronto's capability to answer emergency calls in 150 languages is surely unique tough.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

you could say Jakarta is the worlds most multicultural city, with 388 ethnic groups, mosty Indonesian. Then of course there are the Indian cities, with representatives from each of the countrys thousands of different cultural communities - 600 languages, hundreds of ethnic groups, hundreds of cultures.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

ale26 said:


> Don't Kid yourselves..Toronto is the most multicultural city in the world. Even though London, L.A and New York are bigger, it doesn't mean they're more diverse, get it through your fkn heads.
> 
> 42.8% of the city's residents belong to a visible minority group and visible minorities are projected to comprise a majority in Toronto by 2017.This diversity is reflected in Toronto's ethnic neighbourhoods which include Little Italy, Little Jamaica, Little India, Chinatown, Koreatown, Malta Village, Greektown, Portugal Village, Corso Italia, Kensington Market, Little Mogadishu.
> 
> ...





minato ku said:


> Didn't say that's it is not a City Vs City
> No cities are the most multicultural in the world.
> London Los Angeles New York Paris Toronto and many other cities anywhere in the world are multicultural.
> No one of all cities in the world the can pretend be the most cultural cities in the world.
> ...


Both of you need to calm down a bit. Ale26, you have to first establish a true and agreed measure of multiculturality, so to speak. Many cities in the world are very multicultural, and it is very hard to establish a quantifiable measure of what truly constitutes true multiculturality. While a city may have a high percentage of foreign born population, or people belonging to distinct ethnic groups does not mean that their culture is necessarily expressed to the extent of their population proportions. London and NYC are necessarily big, and I'm sure comprises a comparable number of ethnic groups and minority representation as Toronto. Your statistic about the 43% of minorities in Toronto, as well, is far from exclusive (San Francisco is a good example). 

I have to admit I didn't check the purpose of this thread, but you're getting quite defensive of Toronto there, and dissing other cities in the process. That's no good. 

And minatoku, though I agree with you, don't be so harsh on ale26, I'm sure he did his research before he came up with those statements, so give him credibility about his numerical figures. If he wants to think that Toronto is the most multicultural city in the world, he'll cite certain things to make his point, and what he says is probably valid.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

ale26 said:


> Don't Kid yourselves..Toronto is the most multicultural city in the world. Even though London, L.A and New York are bigger, it doesn't mean they're more diverse, get it through your fkn heads.
> 
> 42.8% of the city's residents belong to a visible minority group and visible minorities are projected to comprise a majority in Toronto by 2017.This diversity is reflected in Toronto's ethnic neighbourhoods which include Little Italy, Little Jamaica, Little India, Chinatown, Koreatown, Malta Village, Greektown, Portugal Village, Corso Italia, Kensington Market, Little Mogadishu.
> 
> ...


Pretty sad then that all these minorities choose to live in their own little segregated part of the city. That would never happen in London - Indians, Africans, Greeks, Chinese, Turks, Poles and white British people all live side-by-side in the same street. That's proper multi-culturalism mate


----------



## Eman Resu (Nov 2, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*

*Monterrey, Mexico.

*

We have the only cable stayed bridge that stands over a dry river, as far as I know it is the only one, let me know if there's another.

Here some Images

























































and a horse saddle shaped mountain:










Hope you like the photos
have a good day!


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

@SnowyBoy1: Anyone who knows anything about Toronto's diversity knows that Toronto's population is among the least segregated. Yes, these ethnic "commercial" centres exist, but it doesn't mean that minorities will live exclusicely within/around them. 

ANYWAYS...

Only in Vancouver will you find the epicentre of drug trade right next to a police station.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The next person to mention the words 'Toronto' and 'Multicultural' in the same post gets brigged


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Pretty sad then that all these minorities choose to live in their own little segregated part of the city. That would never happen in London - Indians, Africans, Greeks, Chinese, Turks, Poles and white British people all live side-by-side in the same street. That's proper multi-culturalism mate


Learn how to read. They don't just stay in those neighbourhoods, there all over the city but because there's so many different cultures around and maybe more in certain areas, they make their own neighbourhoods.:sly:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Okay, I'll be more precise: the next person to indulge in the same tired age-old 'multiculturalism' pissing contest gets brigged


----------

